# Gary's Flatband Ergo in Osage Orange



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Today, I was pleasantly surprised to find a package waiting for me. Even though it had only been TWO DAYS since Gary sent his classic Flatband Ergo out in the mail, I was looking at the beautiful osage orange frame in its fullest.

The first thing I noticed was the beautiful grain and finish on the wood. Gary really did the osage orange wood justice with his fantastic finish.

I picked up the frame, and immediately understand why so many people in the chat room had advised me to go with my gut feeling and buy the Ergo- it is so comfortable. The thumb brace is exceptional and allows for a great grip on the slingshot. The forks are wide enough to guarantee fork hits will be rare (if never), but they are not too wide as to put a strain on the hand just to grip the thing. In short, I like the fork width. I killed a bunch of cans today, gaining the sentiment that this slingshot shoots where you want it to! The osage orange wood is strong as any wood I have ever dealt with. I understand why some on this forum joke about it being "yellow gold," because in our slingshot fanatics world, this wood is like gold to us! In conclusion, a comfy and strong frame is what you will get with this Ergo.

Gary sent the slingshot out with .050 inch thick latex bands with one of his double cupped pouches. I like how easy it is to just drop the ball into the pouch, which does the work for you in terms of centering the ball. The bands are tied securely to both the pouch and the frame. In addition, the bands have a nice pull, similar to Tex's field bands in my opinion. They shoot fast, and I have no doubt they will outlast some of the Theraband gold and Theraband black bandsets out there.

Gary is as nice of a guy as any on this forum, and he knows so much about this hobby. He was quick in his communication and was even quicker in sending out the package. I am so glad I made this purchase. If you are looking for a nice board-cut slingshot, look no further than the Flatband Ergo!

Thanks Gary for this addition of a timeless classic to my ever-growing slingshot collection!

Please check out some pictures down below!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review Michell, very nice slingshot


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice slingshot Brian! Gary sure considers all the details and makes a frame that feels great in the hand. Osage Orange is very popular amongst the selfbow craftsmen... also called Horse-apple, Hedgeapple, Bois D'Arc, Bow-wood, Bodark, etc.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea those flatband ergos kick serious ass.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great design, great wood, great guy! Doesn't get any better!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Garys makes stunning slingshots plus he is one heck of a nice bloke.
I still cant get over the price he charges,My Ergo is worth its weight in gold to me,The finish is out of this world,And it shoots like a dream.
If you havent got a Flatband ergo-GET ONE,You will be amazed.


----------



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

Nice....I got an Ergo in Osage with oiled finish......

Gary is the man......!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, that's one of the best slingshots out there. I now have 2.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it looks good, i might check it out later.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary flatband does not shout about his classics but you got to hand it to him he makes a nice frame and his band set arnt bad to


----------

